# [potins gentoo]Où les suivre

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Intéressé par ma distribution préférée, je voudrais suivre son actualité et les discussions publiques qui fusent de tous bords.

Y a-t-il une page sur le site officiel qui cite tout cela :

- forum

- blogs

- mailing lists

- IRC (que je n'ai jamais fréquenté)

- ...

On entend que tel et tel parle de tel et tel sujet, mais quelles sont vos sources ?

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est vrai que 3 mois sans newsletter ça manque et je serai également intéressé par quelques liens permettant de suivre les actus...

----------

## geekounet

T'as le Planet Gentoo qui est très utile pour suivre ce que font les devs qui prennent la peine de blogger  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui et Gentoo Universe pour la photo du chien et des vacances

----------

## guilc

Et s'abonner à la mailing list gentoo-dev, pour suivre les débats (parfois sanglants  :Laughing: ) entre les devs, au sujet des choses qui vont arriver dans portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

Et planet larry pour les blogs des utilisateurs de gentoo : http://www.larrythecow.org/

----------

## xaviermiller

et dire que certains regardent la télé pour s'occuper  :Laughing: 

----------

